# outboard boat motor conversion



## flwhit (Apr 21, 2008)

Any info for converting a large outboard boat motor.
Battery weight no problem, this is going on a 36ft houseboat

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

If you pull the gas engine off the top of the outboard you will have an excellent platform to make a good adaptor plate. It should be pretty straight forward to make a plate to attach an electric motor. I saw a nice one made from an older 40hp Johnson Outboard. A nice 48 volt series motor was adapted to the top of the outboard after the original engine was removed. Shifting is done in the lowerunit and the conversion looked real good and pretty easy and straight forward to do. Just hook up your batteries and controller just like a normal EV. Good luck with your conversion. I am thinking of that as well for my aluminum runabout. : )


----------



## flwhit (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks gottdi,

Do you know of any web sites that may help


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Not for converting the outboard specifically. It is just a conversion from gas to electric. You need to choose a motor, make an adaptor plate. Just a flat one will do here and then have a controller and all the other stuff for normal EV's. Your just putting it on an outboard. Check out the links. I think many of the EV sites would he able to give you some direction. You may need to have someone help you build that plate. I plan on trying one myself.


----------

